# Ergänzung des Pflanzen Sortiments durch "Wildfang"



## smallfreak (22. Juli 2015)

Wir leben in einer Gegend in der es rundum reichlich kleinere und größere Seen gibt. Auf einem davon, einem beliebten Badesee (kein Naturschutzgebiet) waren wir am Sonntag mit dem Kajak unterwegs.

Da is in den vergangenen Tagen vor allem Nachts einige Gewitter und Sturm gegeben hat ist viel Zeug im Wasser geschwommen. Mitten am See ist mir dann noch tatsächlich ein Kartoffel großes Rhizom einer Seerose oder Teichrose entgegen geschwommen. Beide Sorten gibt's reichlich an dem See und beide blühen gerade schön. Nur noch ein paar Reste von Wurzeln waren dran und ein einziger nackter Stengel. Zumindest konnte man ungefähr erkennen wo oben und wo unten sein könnte.

Ich habe mich erbarmt und das kleine Knäuel "gerettet". Bis ich wieder am Ufer war konnte ich noch einige schöne Zweige (vermutlich) __ Tausendblatt und (vermutlich) __ Hornblatt heraus fischen, die wohl auch im Strurm abgerissen wurden. Daheim habe ich alles gewaschen, sortiert, die schönsten Pflanzen in eine Schüssel mit Sand/Lehm Gemisch gesetzt und das dann in meinem kleinen Teich versenkt.

Tatsächlich scheint meine neue Seerose(?) das neue Heim schon in Beschlag nehmen zu wollen. Sie treibt bereits ihr erstes Blatt 







Ich bin ja gespannt ob das nun eine See- oder Teichrose ist und wie lange es dauert, bis daraus so ein Monster gewachsen ist, dass ich es aus dem kleinen Teich nehmen muss. 

... und ich bin gespannt was ich mir womöglich mit den Pflanzen noch für interessante neue Gäste in den Teich geholt habe.


----------



## smallfreak (17. Aug. 2016)

Nun ja, etwas über ein Jahr später hat sich tatsächlich eine Knospe gebildet. Seit zwei Wochen warte ich drauf dass sie auf geht  und ich sehe ob es eine __ gelbe Teichrose oder eine weiße Seerose ist. Beide gibt's an unserem See reichlich.

Heute Vormittag ist sie aufgegangen und es ist eine ... violette ?? 
Medium 31171 anzeigen
Ich mache em Abend noch mal ein Bild, wenn sie ganz offen ist. Vielleicht komme ich auch näher dran.

Eine Nymphaea Alba ist das jedenfalls keine. Ich wusste nicht dass solche Seerosen auf unseren Seen heimisch sind.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (17. Aug. 2016)

Das finde ich toll, dass deine Seerose sich so schnell etabliert hat. Vielleicht ist sie gar nicht heimisch, sondern wurde vor Jahren durch Hochwasser in den Badesee verschleppt oder von Menschen, denen sie im Teich lästig wurde ausgesetzt? Nur so eine Idee, ich kenne mich mit Seerosen nicht aus.
"Wildfänge" im Teich habe ich keine, der is eh schon chronisch von Zuwucherung bedroht , aber im Garten habe ich ein paar: einen Beinwell, der an einem abgerutschten Forstweg ausgespült wurde (war aber genug übrig am Standort) und __ Eisenkraut, praktisch von der Baggerschaufel im Industriegebiet weg. (Das ist dort jetzt ausgerottet, aber nicht wegen mir sondern wg. der Supermärkte und Parkplätze). Beide Pflanzenarten haben allerdings Jahre gebraucht um sich bei mir "einzuleben" und gesund und kräftig zu werden.


----------



## Dudelsax (17. Aug. 2016)

Hallo smallfreak,
schaut schönaus, deine Teich oder Seerose und ist nicht ganz so "langweilig" wie eine Weisse/Gelbe


----------



## center (17. Aug. 2016)

Bei uns im See sind auch rosane und rote


----------



## smallfreak (17. Aug. 2016)

Eigentlich wollte ich jetzt ein schönes Bild meiner Seerose posten, aber das Mistding ist eine Stunde bevor ich nach Hause gekommen bin schlafen gegangen. 
Werde ich meine Frau also anstiften, morgen schöne Bilder mit der guten Kamera zu machen. Bis zum Wochenende, wo ich das sehen könnte, ist die wohl verblüht. 

Aber zumindest blüht sie tagsüber.


----------



## smallfreak (19. Aug. 2016)

So, meine liebe Frau hat tolle Bilder von der Seerose gemacht. Ein hübsches Pflänzchen. Mag einer einen Tip abgeben, was für eine Sorte das sein könnte?

Medium 31181 anzeigen


----------



## jolantha (19. Aug. 2016)

Hi, 
könnte eventuell die " Darwin " sein, ganz sicher bin ich mir aber nicht


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Aug. 2016)

Seerose __ James Brydon, gibt viele , du kannst nach Blattform und Farbe mit der Blüte versuchen die zu bestimmen.
Ihrgend wo winde ich auch noch einen Link zu dieser guten Seerosenseite.
http://www.seerosenforum.de/wsSorten/wsSortenAB.aspx
Da kannst du ja mal schauen.


----------



## smallfreak (19. Aug. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Seerose __ James Brydon, gibt viele , du kannst nach Blattform und Farbe mit der Blüte versuchen die zu bestimmen.
> Irgend wo winde ich auch noch einen Link zu dieser guten Seerosenseite.


Danke für den Link. Ich habe da gestöbert und würde aufgrund der Blatt und Blüten Form auf "Charles de Meurville" oder "__ Attraction" tippen. Da sehe ich kaum einen Unterschied. Ich weiß auch nicht ob sie duftet. Weil die Blätter aber so rund und geschlossen sind, vielleicht eher die "Attraction". Wird als "sehr wuchsfreudig" beschrieben. Das kann ja noch was werden.  

Heute war sie schon wieder zu, aber vielleicht morgen...


----------



## Annett (19. Aug. 2016)

"__ Attraction" ist gut möglich.
Hoffe sie sitzt in einem ausbruchssicherem Gefäß?
Sonst sieht es nach ein paar Jahren u.U. so aus, wie in meinem Album "alter Teich".  
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/alter-teich.2/

Da ging am Ende ohne den Bagger nichts mehr....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Aug. 2016)

smallfreak schrieb:


> Danke für den Link. Ich habe da gestöbert und würde aufgrund der Blatt und Blüten Form auf "Charles de Meurville" oder "__ Attraction" tippen. Da sehe ich kaum einen Unterschied. Ich weiß auch nicht ob sie duftet. Weil die Blätter aber so rund und geschlossen sind, vielleicht eher die "Attraction". Wird als "sehr wuchsfreudig" beschrieben. Das kann ja noch was werden.



och, so groß wird "Attraktion" auch net. Meine erreichte es damals im ersten Teich in 10 Jahren kaum einen 30qm2 Laubteppich hin zu bekommen

MfG Frank


----------



## smallfreak (19. Aug. 2016)

Annett schrieb:


> Hoffe sie sitzt in einem ausbruchssicherem Gefäß?


Jein. Ich habe eine Glasschüssel ~15x25cm und ca eine Handbreit hoch mit "Seeschlamm" gefüllt, da habe ich die Wurzel eingepflanzt. Die und meine Unterwasserpflanzen (__ Tausendblatt, __ Hornblatt) aus dem gleiche See. Die Schüssel steht in einer Vertiefung im Teich, die seinerzeit mit einem Kübel in den Beton(?) gesetzt wurde. Da passt die Schüssel gerade mal gut rein. Der ganze Untergrund ist fest uns substratlos, nur das was sich an Algenschlamm absetzt. Eigentlich kann die Seerose nirgendwohin wurzeln. Der ganze Teich ist ausbruchsicher.

30m² wird meine Seerose nicht leicht hin bekommen, mein ganzer Teich hat keine 20m².

Mir ist schon klar, dass ich mit einer echten SEE-Rose eigentlich auch einen See benötigen würde. Mein Teich ist klein genug, dass ich die sicher stutzen werde bevor sie nicht mehr zu bändigen ist. Für's erste ist schon was gewonnen, wenn sie zu blühen anfängt. Meine liebe Frau ist zufrieden. Eine Weiße wäre ihr zu langweilig gewesen. Die Mini Seerose die wir eigentlich in einem Topf seit Beginn drin haben hat sich noch nicht zu einer Blüte durch gerungen. Die Blätter werden aber jedes Jahr mehr. Vielleicht im nächsten Frühling. Das wird auch noch spannend, denn von der habe ich auch keine Ahnung was das mal wird. Die scheint mir mittlerweile aus dem Topf heraus zu wachsen. Genau ist es nicht zu sehen, weil der ganze Topf rundum dick mit Armleuchter Algen  überwuchert ist. Sie steht aber eine Stufe höher und hat eine Chance ins Pflanz Substrat zu wachsen wenn sie aus dem Topf kommt.

Ich muss mal mit meinem Kajak eine See Umrundung machen und schauen wo diese violetten Seerosen wachsen. Eigentlich habe ich dort bisher nur weiße gesehen. Irgendwo muss die ja her kommen. Im Makrophyten Zensus der Schwimmblatt Pflanzen für diesen See sind sie nicht aufgeführt. Wie groß ist wohl die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sich im Sturm eine Teich Seerose losreißt, in den See gespült wird und mir dann am nächsten Tag entgegen schwimmt?

Dafür soll es kleine Restbestände von Nymphaea Candida in einem Nachbarsee geben.


----------



## smallfreak (10. Juni 2017)

Heuer sind es schon zwei. Das Wasser ist zwar gerade ziemlich grün, da muss ich noch was machen, der Seerose gefällt's aber. Da kann ich mich ja für nächstes  oder spätestens übernächstes Jahr richten, dass ich das Unkraut mal auslichten muss.


----------



## Biotopfan (11. Juni 2017)

Hei, sehr hübscher Wildfang
Kauf doch grad ein Tütchen Wasserflöhe..dann ist Dein Teich ganzschnell wieder klar.
Vg Monika


----------



## smallfreak (11. Juni 2017)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Kauf doch grad ein Tütchen Wasserflöhe..dann ist Dein Teich ganzschnell wieder klar.


Ich hab reichlich Wasserflöhe. Ich habe eine Beleuchtung im Teich die ich zuschalten kann. Weil gestern Abend eine schöne Nacht war, haben wir die Feuerschale in den Garten gestellt und die Beleuchtung im Teich angemacht. Binnen Minuten haben sich große Schwärme von Wasserflöhen um die Lampe geschart, die wieder einige Libellenlarven angelockt haben, die sie dort weg gefressen haben.

Das sieht dann so aus (anderer Tag)
 

Ich habe aber so graugrüne Algen auf Steinen und Pflanzen sitzen. Ich habe auch immer noch reichlich graugrünen Schlamm am Teich Boden, obwohl ich schon einige Kescher voll heraus gefischt habe. Es ist halt sehr mühsame, aus dem Schlamm immer die Tiere heraus zu klauben, bevor das in den Kompost kommt. Da suche ich noch nach einer Lösung, wie ich das tiergerecht absaugen könnte.

Da ich reichlich __ Schnecken im Teich habe die die Pflanzenreste vertilgen, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass ich da gerade kiloweise Schneckensch... schaufle.

Das ist es, was meinen Teich gerade so graugrün macht. Ich fische zwar immer was ab, aber ich wirble auch viel auf, das sich überall ablegt.


----------

